

A code snippet that detects non-recycled UI elements in UITableViewCells - diwup
https://github.com/diwu/DWURecyclingAlert

======
mdevere
Thanks for this. Looks v useful and nice Github page as well. I'm about to get
back into iOS development and this will definitely come in handy.

Creating super-silky UITableViews is a surprisingly nuanced task. Definitely
recycling images is one of the top performance enhancers.

